# Thread problems



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

Hi

When I look up a thread, the posts are always listed backwards instead of the first one..........in other words i have to go to the last page, press 'end' on the keyboard which will take me to the starter post.

Anyway of changing this so it starts with the first post - it is sooo irritating:confused1:

Thanks


----------



## RF67 (May 13, 2010)

I copied this from Lorian's post, regards last post - start's first.

1. Click the UserCP link at the top of the page.

2. Click Edit Options from the menu on the left.

3. Scroll three quarters down the page to where it says "Thread Display Mode"

4. Change it to Linear - Oldest First

5. Click Save Changes


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

RF67 said:


> I copied this from Lorian's post, regards last post - start's first.
> 
> 1. Click the UserCP link at the top of the page.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------

